# hawks and cougars



## stilscream (Apr 8, 2012)

Just got some shots with a Tamron 200-500 f5-6.3 and a 300 f4 L IS USM. Taken at the Arizona Sonoran Desert Museum. Can you tell the lenses apart?


----------



## stilscream (Apr 8, 2012)

More of the same


----------



## AnselA (Apr 9, 2012)

*Cougar in Tucson, AZ*

Canon 40D - Canon EF70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM at 300mm


----------



## stilscream (Apr 9, 2012)

The browns came out better than mine on my 7d. Was this from post?


----------



## AnselA (Apr 9, 2012)

The one I took was true to the time of day which was right before dusk so it had a little red from the Arizona sky. I did some minor post: cropped to better set the cat where I wanted him, slightly brighten the scene as it was in partial shade, added a little saturation to heighten the colors and de-emphasized the background immediately above the cougar.


----------



## stilscream (Apr 9, 2012)

AnselA said:


> The one I took was true to the time of day which was right before dusk so it had a little red from the Arizona sky. I did some minor post: cropped to better set the cat where I wanted him, slightly brighten the scene as it was in partial shade, added a little saturation to heighten the colors and de-emphasized the background immediately above the cougar.



Mine are straight from the camera, uneditted, using Tamron 200-500 on all my cougar shots around 8:20am. So lots of factors there why. Makes sense, thank you. Do you live here in Tucson?


----------



## AnselA (Apr 9, 2012)

I lived there for 4 years but I moved away. I now come about once a year to enjoy the Sonoran desert.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 28, 2012)

Tucson resident here - long time member of both Arizona Sonora Desert Museum and Reid Park Zoo (where I am a docent). Here are a couple puma shots with 5D2 - a daytime one that I think was with 300 f/4L and a night shot that I think was with 80-200 f/2.8L. As I am sure you both know, they stay open until 10pm on summer Saturdays. Both shots are unedited camera jpegs (only change was downsizing file).


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2012)

Florida Panther~ 8)


----------

